# HANNOVER – CAPITAL OF LOWER SAXONY



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

*Bemerode/Wülferode:*

24 - An old shack on the _Kronsberg_, a hill at the southeastern border of Hannover. Some structures of the fair grounds peeking out to the left of it.









25 - View from the artificial observation hill, 118 metres above sea level.









26 - Looking down at _Wülferode_.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

27 - View over Hannover with the skyline of the city centre in the background. The new TV tower _Telemax_ (282 metres) is clearly visible on the right.
SCROLL! →


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

*Groß-Buchholz:*

28 - A panorama including the headquarters of the health insurance company _KKH-Allianz_, the 282 metres high _Telemax_ and the brain-shaped _International Neuroscience Institute (INI)_.
SCROLL! →


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

*Langenhagen:*

29 - A model of Hannover Airport, Germany's ninth largest international airport. It's located 11 km north of the city centre in Langenhagen, a town in the Hannover district (_Region Hannover[/I.









30 - The airport's train station on the left with the terminals in the background. A new multi-storey car park is currently under construction to the right of the street.







_


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice photo update.
iconic designs for some midrises.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice pics...:cheers:


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Two older panoramas:

30 - View of the city centre from the tower of the _Marktkirche_:
SCROLL! →









31 - The fair grounds and parts of the former EXPO grounds from above. You can make out the city centre in the background.
SCROLL! →


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

32 - Again a view of our small skyline at sunset:


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

*Laatzen:*

33 - The new extension of the _Leine-Center_ with wonderful 70s architecture in the background:










34 - More Plattenbau porn ...










35 - The block on the left is Laatzen's town hall - beautiful, isn't it?


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

36 - An old tram in front of a tower block ...










37 - ... and a new one:


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

View over the city from the _Kreuzkirche_:

38 - _Basilika St. Clemens_ with the _Ihme Zentrum_ and the three towers of the combined heat and power station _Heizkraftwerk Linden_ in the background.










39 - Overlooking Hannover's red light disctrict, the _Steintorviertel_.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

40 - View over the city centre with the soon-to-be demolished tower of the _Kröpcke-Center_ on the rght-hand side.










41 - The _Ballhofplatz_ in the bottom right corner with the _Marktkirche_ and the _Rathaus_ in the background:


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

42 - The _Steinhuder Meer_ is Lower Saxony's largest lake. It is located about 30 kilometres northwest of Hannover.









43 - The _Telemax_ again.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

44 - Skyline I









45 - Skyline II


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

45 - The _Ihme-Zentrum_, a huge residential and business complex built in the 70s.









Large


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful and I particularly like photos no. 11 & 12...they evokes enigmatic aura.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Some shots from the Ferris wheel of this year's _Frühlingsfest_, a popular funfair held annualy around April.

46









47









48


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

49









50









51


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

52









53


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

54









55


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

An unused underground station at Hannover Central Station:

56









57









58


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates for Hannover...thanks for the pics.


----------



## TCGib (Jan 13, 2014)

Here's a image of the Neue Rathaus:








Photo taken from my Facebook-Page


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

Great perspective with the Nord/LB building in the background! :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

beautiful photos of a german city i still need to visit


----------



## AJW (Aug 21, 2005)

Great shots, and _danke schön_ for sharing those with us. I regurlarly visit Hannover, because I've got inlaws living in Linden. I love the city, very vibrant, with Linden a real treat. Reminds me of the more folksy multicultural neighbourhoods in Amsterdam. Linden has the same vibe as Kreuzberg in Berlin, well, somewhat at least. Keep 'm coming Bob!


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures! :applause:


----------

